# Copier/Coller sur applescript



## Baggy_ (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais simuler un copier coller sur applescript.

En fait je souhaite faire ces commandes : 

- cmd + c
- cmd + tabulation
- cmd + v
- tabulation
- fleche de droite
- shift + flèche de droite
- cmd + fleche de gauche

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner l'écriture exacte de ces formules pour applescript SVP ? 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Mars 2014)

```
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "c" using command down
```


----------



## Baggy_ (28 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup ! Et pour le reste pourriez vous me les indiquer également SVP ?


----------

